# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Paver Base / Stone Dust substrate cont.



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is a 20 gallon that I setup at the beginning of July, a week after it was setup I went away on vacation for 12days, some areas have a little BBA but i'll knock it out soon!


















[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon August 04 2003 at 12:00 PM.]

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon August 04 2003 at 12:14 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

This is a 20 gallon that I setup at the beginning of July, a week after it was setup I went away on vacation for 12days, some areas have a little BBA but i'll knock it out soon!


















[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon August 04 2003 at 12:00 PM.]

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon August 04 2003 at 12:14 PM.]


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice, Mike! What sort of substrate are you using in that tank? It suits it very well, I like it a lot.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Vicki, 
the substrate is called "stone dust" it's actually used to put below patios stones, all home improvement stores around here carry it, $8 for 66lbs!!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicki, here is a better shot of the substrate for you.

BTW, that's a dime for size reference!










*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

LOL! I just KNEW it was going to be something REALLY economical! We may have a winner here--I'll have to go see if I can find some of that, I REALLY like the way it looks--subtle and neutral, but very natural and not lifeless, like some dark substrates.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

You calling me cheap!! LOL









It's a very light grey color in the bag, as it is covered with dust!
It takes alot of rinsing with the hose, as does flourite though!!

Good luck on your Saturday mission!! LOL

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

ROFL! I would like to point out that I did NOT say cheap! Thanks for the info, I think I WILL go take a look!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

How does stone dust compare to clay and florite?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You can find it at Home Depot or Lowe's as Paver Base and is VERY inexpensive. Unless you're Canadian...then it's cheap.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Vicki, I'm just giving you a hard time!

Kim, In my opinion the only important things about substrates are, that they don't leach anything harmfully into the water column and the size of the "gravel"! That goes for high growth tank tanks. I have grow nice full planted tanks in epoxy coated gravel with great success!

Phil, now your giving me a hard time "EH"








Have you used "paver base"/stone dust before?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Great I'll go check it out! Would I find paver base in the lawn and garden section next to flourite and clay conditioner?


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Home Depot was out of paver base. They had one bag left but they were all pebble size and larger. Do they come in different sizes?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ekim,

I've not used it in an aquarium before, but I did use it when laying a paver "porch". It looked just like what you have in your tank.

Kim,

I'm not sure if it comes in different sizes other than small grit and fine sand. I think what you saw was landscaping pebble used for filler and footpaths.


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

I found the paver base next to paver sand. Basically in the same section with the mulches. I looked for stone dust and Schultz clay condtioner as well but couldn't find any.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I couldn't find schultz at Home Depot either, but I found it at a local nursery center.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Is Klay Soft pelletized gypsum clay conditioner the same as the Schultz clay conditioner? Walmart has them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Continuation to substrate topic !


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I use a commercially available "potter's Sand" in my tanks it's imert and tends to be a bit darker than other "utility sands" I've used in the past


----------



## jdwyz (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey that is a cool looking substrate.ill have to get some of that.the color is perfect.looks nice.


----------

